# New STS-01 Floorstanding Speakers



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

I just saw a review over at Secrets for the new towers. They look very nice and are shockingly affordable for what you get. My interest is pretty high on these. They also did a nice review of the AS-EQ1. I really want one of those


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I orderded my AS-EQ1 and am waiting for them to come in. Can't wait! Dennis


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I just now saw those... they look very nice. I did not realize they were taking pre-orders a few months ago and already shipping. :huh:


----------

